# JANUARY 1 2009



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

LATTER ON THE WEEK WE WILL POST ALL THE RULES FOR THE HOP.WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT FAIR FOR ALL.SO WHEN THE DAY GETS HERE WE DON'T WANT TO HEAR IT.WE DON'T CARE IF YOU USE A LITTLE WEIGHT OR A LOT OF WEIGHT,SOLID BARS OR LEAD.BUT FIRST THING FIRST,YOU WILL GET ONLY 1 TRY,ALL SHOCKS FOR THE STREET CATT. HAVE TO BE ON ORIGINAL PLACE(NO PLASTIS TIE DOWNS)ILL BE POSTING THE CATAGORIES AND RULES FOR THE HOP LATER ON THE WEEK.


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

Q-VO CARNAL SIEMPRE SI VA A SER EN HOLLYWOOD PARK O QE PEDO


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Nov 23 2008, 05:01 PM~12236678
> *Q-VO CARNAL SIEMPRE SI VA A SER EN HOLLYWOOD PARK O QE PEDO
> *


SIMON QUE SI,CARNALITO.JK.YEAH INGLEWOOD HERE WE COME.


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 23 2008, 04:04 PM~12236700
> *SIMON QUE SI,CARNALITO.JK.YEAH INGLEWOOD HERE WE COME.
> *


ORALE ILL SEE YOU THERE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;it is what it is;;;;;;;;;;;;;;let do what it do;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:cheesy:who's gonna sponser the hopp


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Nov 24 2008, 01:27 PM~12243304
> *:cheesy:who's gonna sponser the hopp
> *


You if you want to.


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 24 2008, 12:44 PM~12243922
> *You if you want to.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

did i read that right 

you can have wieght??? lead???

hey i got an idea that this hopper told me -- lowrider needs to buy racing scales. 

you just drive on the pads and it weighs all 4 corners. if your car is 4000 and mine is 4800 then im cheating.

hop on power only.

no stilts.

i used to be a judge and stickman for lowrider and they began to let everything slide for certain people.

get it back like it used to be before everyone quits this stuff.

and ignore all the clown cars and dont put them on videos and they will go away.

good luck on the rules


peace to the big M.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

What about adding a category for junk hoppers and clean hoppers! :0


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Nov 24 2008, 02:06 PM~12244148
> *What about adding a category for junk hoppers and clean hoppers! :0
> *


but whats sad is when a junker smashes the competiton


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:uh: for what hop are these rules for?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 24 2008, 03:04 PM~12244775
> *:uh:  for what hop are these rules for?
> *


why are u asking... you aint got a hopper... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2008, 04:08 PM~12244812
> *why are u asking... you aint got a hopper... :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: shhhhhhh


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 24 2008, 04:04 PM~12244775
> *:uh:  for what hop are these rules for?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Nov 24 2008, 04:13 PM~12244857
> *:uh:
> *


im not ms cleo :uh:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Nov 24 2008, 02:24 PM~12244332
> *but whats sad is when a junker smashes the competiton
> *


Of course!!! Beat that junker up!!! But hop some pretty shit  From the door


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Nov 24 2008, 03:06 PM~12244148
> *What about adding a category for junk hoppers and clean hoppers! :0
> *


IF WE DO THAT,WE BE SHORT IN HOPPERS.LOL.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 24 2008, 03:47 PM~12245238
> *IF WE DO THAT,WE BE SHORT IN HOPPERS.LOL.
> *


True that :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Nov 24 2008, 02:55 PM~12244036
> *did i read that right
> 
> you can have wieght???  lead???
> ...


WE ALL KNOW ANYBODY DOING MORE THAN 60 INCHES IN A SINGLE PUMP,YOU GOT SOME WEIGHT!EVEN ALL CARS THAT HOP @ LOWRIDER HAVE WEIGHT.AND YOU CAN'T LIE ABOUT THAT,SO WE JUST KEEPIN IT REAL.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Some bumpers weigh about 1000 pounds :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Nov 24 2008, 04:52 PM~12245287
> *Some bumpers weigh about 1000 pounds :0  :biggrin:
> *


DAMM,IS IT THE SAME GUYS THAT HAVE IT IN THE GAS TANK?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 24 2008, 04:04 PM~12244775
> *:uh:  for what hop are these rules for?
> *


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 24 2008, 03:54 PM~12245312
> *DAMM,IS IT THE SAME GUYS THAT HAVE IT IN THE GAS TANK?
> *


I believe the whole back half of the frame is solid :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

thank you for the tellin the truth. they get away with alot of weight.

but like a said for street hoppers we can get cheap racing scales.
and let the others do whatever.

what i mean is that there are people that would like to hop against other cars with no weight and then let the guys with weight and monster truck tires go against each other.

street class 
radicle class

shop cars.

ive seen dancers were its no longer a car

they build a frame with hydraulics and then put some tin on top.

good job Nene for coming up with this.

keep it goin


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

hey nene were you the guy in the sunday driver movie??

just asking


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Nov 24 2008, 08:18 PM~12247362
> *hey nene were you the guy in the sunday driver movie??
> 
> just asking
> *


YES WE WERE.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Nov 24 2008, 08:16 PM~12247335
> *thank you for the tellin the truth.  they get away with alot of weight.
> 
> but like a said for street hoppers we can get cheap racing scales.
> ...


OK IF YOU HOPPING IN TE STREET CATT.YOU BRING THE SCALE.WE IN LA LIKE TO SEE CARS DO 60ICHES IN STREET CATT. NOT 30INCHES.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 24 2008, 04:04 PM~12244775
> *:uh:  for what hop are these rules for?
> *


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

all good


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 24 2008, 08:21 PM~12248107
> *
> *


Majestics picnic


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HSLHRD_@Nov 24 2008, 11:16 PM~12249754
> *Majestics picnic
> *


thanks, i thought i was gonna keep asking the question


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 24 2008, 08:16 PM~12248029
> *OK IF YOU HOPPING IN TE STREET CATT.YOU BRING THE SCALE.WE IN LA LIKE TO SEE CARS DO 60ICHES IN STREET CATT. NOT 30INCHES.
> *


 :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 24 2008, 03:54 PM~12245312
> *DAMM,IS IT THE SAME GUYS THAT HAVE IT IN THE GAS TANK?
> *


YOU REMEMBER YOUR BLACK CUTTY HAD A LEAD BUMPER


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Nov 24 2008, 03:59 PM~12245348
> *I believe the whole back half of the frame is solid :biggrin:
> *


THATS CALLED A COMPETITION FRAME


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 25 2008, 10:07 AM~12253161
> *YOU REMEMBER YOUR BLACK CUTTY HAD A LEAD BUMPER
> *


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 23 2008, 05:00 PM~12236668
> *LATTER ON THE WEEK WE WILL POST ALL THE RULES FOR THE HOP.WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT FAIR FOR ALL.SO WHEN THE DAY GETS HERE WE DON'T WANT TO HEAR IT.WE DON'T CARE IF YOU USE A LITTLE WEIGHT OR A LOT OF WEIGHT,SOLID BARS OR LEAD.BUT FIRST THING FIRST,YOU WILL GET ONLY 1 TRY,ALL SHOCKS FOR THE STREET CATT. HAVE TO BE ON ORIGINAL PLACE(NO PLASTIS TIE DOWNS)ILL BE POSTING THE CATAGORIES AND RULES FOR THE HOP LATER ON THE WEEK.
> *



Putting in a rule of needing to drop so low, and having all the bumpers would be pretty fair.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 25 2008, 03:24 AM~12251316
> *thanks, i thought i was gonna keep asking the question
> *


What are you doing in this topic?? ur my cheerleader!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 25 2008, 11:08 AM~12253175
> *THATS CALLED A COMPETITION FRAME
> *


NEVER THAT.PUMP POWER


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Ok here the rules for the hop. 
SINGLE PUMP STREET.
35 INCH LOCK UP.WITH SHOCKS.
__________________________
DOUBLE PUMP STREET.
45INCH LOCK UP,WITH SHOCKS.
__________________________
ALL SHOCKS NEED TO BE ON ORIGINAL PLASE.NO PLASTIC STRAPS HOLDING THE SHOCKS.
------------------------------------
Single pump radical,
Double punp radical,
Anything goes,must have paint and interior.
-----------------------------------
If we have enough trucks we will have a class.so if you know you have a truck let us know so we can have one.if not we don't want to hear it on the day of the show.
----------------------------------


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

ALL HOPPERS DEAD LINE IS 10AM.NO EXEPTIONS.HOP WILL START @ 11.30AM.
IF YOU HOP BEFORE THE HOP COMPETITION YOU WILL BE DISQUALIFY AND WE WILL KEEP YOUR MONEY.
AND YOU ONLY GET ONE TRY ONLY,SO MAKE SURE YOUR SHIT IS RIGHT.


LET THE BEST MEN WIN THE KING OF THE STREET BRAGGING WRIGHTS.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 25 2008, 11:55 AM~12253641
> *What are you doing in this topic?? ur my cheerleader!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :420:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 25 2008, 05:08 PM~12257327
> *Ok here the rules for the hop.
> SINGLE PUMP STREET.
> 35 INCH LOCK UP.WITH SHOCKS.
> ...


those rules suck u guys dont keep your word on those rules no disrespect nene alot of people got fucked last year you guys should be more organize people with no shocks past the 35 inch lock up were in that 35 inch lock up category and to top it off we still pay 50 bucks to hop!!!my 2 cents


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 25 2008, 05:08 PM~12257327
> *Ok here the rules for the hop.
> SINGLE PUMP STREET.
> 35 INCH LOCK UP.WITH SHOCKS.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443882


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 25 2008, 09:56 PM~12259413
> *those rules suck u guys dont keep your word on those rules no disrespect nene alot of people got fucked last year you guys should be more organize people with no shocks past the 35 inch lock up were in that 35 inch lock up category and to top it off we still pay 50 bucks to hop!!!my 2 cents
> *


THAT'S WHY THIS YEAR WE HAVE TO BE ON SCHEDULE.DEAD LINE IS EMFORCED JUST LIKE THE RULES.AND WE DON'T MESS THINGS UP,ITS ALL YOU HOPPERS THAT NEED TO HELP US MAKE THINGS EASIER.


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;ALL U RADICAL HOPPERS COME GET IT;;;;;;;;;;I WILL BE READY
















;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;








;;;;;;;;;;;;;;IF U AIN'T DOING OVER 106 STAY HOME RADICAL HOPPERS
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

hey nene u for got one thing. no magnet's :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 25 2008, 12:48 PM~12254639
> *NEVER THAT.PUMP POWER
> *


x61


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 26 2008, 01:15 PM~12264873
> *hey nene u for got one thing. no magnet's :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Maybe we should open a MAGNET	category.Lot of MAGNETS this days.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ain't no getting stuck here buddy;;i am in it to win ;;ok so da elco will be in da trucks or what;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: so 50 batterys is ok;;;;;;;;;;;; :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 27 2008, 12:11 PM~12274843
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: so  50 batterys is ok;;;;;;;;;;;; :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT EVER IT TAKES YOU TO THE TOP BROTHA.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

que es lo mas tarde que podemos llegar si tenemos problemas en la linea al crusar


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 25 2008, 06:08 PM~12257327
> *Ok here the rules for the hop.
> SINGLE PUMP STREET.
> 35 INCH LOCK UP.WITH SHOCKS.
> ...



so a car can go in there with dozens of batteries, no bumpers, weighted down and get'n high on leverage and pivot powr alone?????

The only thing separating street from radical is a lock up height and shocks??? :uh:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 27 2008, 09:36 PM~12278467
> *que es lo mas tarde que podemos llegar si tenemos problemas en la linea al crusar
> *


Venganse un dia antes,voy a tener fiesta en mi casa para todos los invitados.mas tardar las 10.30am


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 27 2008, 10:01 PM~12278592
> *so a car can go in there with dozens of batteries, no bumpers, weighted down and get'n high on leverage and pivot powr alone?????
> 
> The only thing separating street from radical is a lock up height and shocks??? :uh:
> *


Street cars shouldn't have no more than 10batt.and doubles no more than 14 batt.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 27 2008, 09:05 PM~12278619
> *Street cars shouldn't have no more than 10batt.and doubles no more than 14 batt.
> *


You should be very specific and detailed about the rules homie, lotta reps, and money on the line. If you aint specific, people can print this topic out and have a right to complain.

Believe me. I've been through it


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Nov 24 2008, 01:55 PM~12244036
> *did i read that right
> 
> you can have wieght???  lead???
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 27 2008, 10:07 PM~12278635
> *You should be very specific and detailed about the rules homie, lotta reps, and money on the line.  If you aint specific, people can print this topic out and have a right to complain.
> 
> Believe me. I've been through it
> *


who uses more than 10 batt.on a single?we been in the game to long to know whats what.we wont cheat no one,and tell me who doesnt use weight this days.LIKE THEY SAY10%GATE 90%WEIGHT


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 27 2008, 10:10 PM~12278652
> *:thumbsup:
> *


big nene.

with much respect to you.

we cant just say who doesnt use weight as an excuse. again im not meaning to offend.

but there are lots of guys that dont use it.

i do know that no one wants to get beat buy a cheater -- but that doesnt mean do as they do to get attention.

thats why lowrider magazine has killed this hoppin stuff.

Dick deloach ( camera guy for the mag in the 90's) said floating cars makes the crowd get excited. so let them do whatever it takes. -- but only certain people could get away with bending the rules.

but that just killed off all the real hoppers that machines pumps and tested springs and blew 20 motors before they figured out how to build one that wont burn up.

old school guys know how to hop.

this is why racing on speed and nascar is big and we are still hopping for scraps.

this isnt your fault. 

but when 30 guys come to a hop to get on a video they want to win so bad that they will do anything to a car. and then yell for each other.

i have videos of guys hopping car with no body- just a frame and then they build a fiberglass body on top that just falls apart as they hop it.

is that lowriding??

i just feel that with the power of clubs like the majestics, individuals, stylistics, and many more of the old school clubs can reset the trend in the right way.

video only real cars 
ignor junkyard riders
outsmart the cheaters 

if you dont believe that i car or truck can do big inches with no weight i look up 
"hillbilly hoppers" on youtube. i know that sounds crazy but i was there. (street customs 94 -- lowrider 94 june i think.

and i have pictures of the set up not digital and you can see the bed of the truck and there is no reinforcement no weight.

his name is stanley stanton -- he bought ragtop ralphs car in the late 80's. 

again no disrespect to you.-- i just know that we can get high without selling out.

peace.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-IycYNt-yU 

by the way thats a single gate to the front.

square dump.

rebuilt motors 

no piston
no accumulators.

and he drove this truck an hour and a half to the show and then put in the hopping springs in front of everyone.

and remember this was 94 or 95.

no joke.

and he's not the only one out there.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I know exactly what you mean.when I first build my 88mc I never ran with weight and was doing 60inches with no problem,but could never win 1st place.I was alway second or third and I didnt know why,when this guys used a bullshit pumps,till I started hanging around shops and started to see fools used solid bars and lead under the battery rack.so I figured why not me use some weight to get to the top.there is nobody out there doing inches with a car with no weight.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 28 2008, 12:12 AM~12279741
> *I know exactly what you mean.when I first build my 88mc I never ran with weight and was doing 60inches with no problem,but could never win 1st place.I was alway second or third and I didnt know why,when this guys used a bullshit pumps,till I started hanging around shops and started to see fools used solid bars and lead under the battery rack.so I figured why not me use some weight to get to the top.there is nobody out there doing inches with a car with no weight.
> *


i think u missed his point and that was that REAL "hopping" needs to come back. everybodys cheating because the events allow it.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 28 2008, 01:25 AM~12279781
> *i think u missed his point and that was that REAL "hopping" needs to come back. everybodys cheating because the events allow it.
> *


The point is,who wantS to pay some money to see a hopper do 20 to 30 inches on a single.40 to 45 inches on a double?NOT ME!ITS ALL ABOUT INTERTAINMENT THIS DAYS.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 27 2008, 11:25 PM~12279781
> *i think u missed his point and that was that REAL "hopping" needs to come back. everybodys cheating because the events allow it.
> *


not like you got a hopper :uh:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

AND ANOTHER THING,YOU CAN'T COMPARE A TRUCK TO A CAR.THE TRUCK IS WAY EASIER TO GET INCHES THAN A CAR.REAL LOWRIDER BUILD CARS NOT TRUCKS.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 27 2008, 11:39 PM~12279838
> *AND ANOTHER THING,YOU CAN'T COMPARE A TRUCK TO A CAR.THE TRUCK IS WAY EASIER TO GET INCHES THAN A CAR.REAL LOWRIDER BUILD CARS NOT TRUCKS.
> *


exactly


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 28 2008, 12:37 AM~12279829
> *not like you got a hopper :uh:
> *



lol...i know that foo but damn man...aww fucc it...hopping dont draw females anyway!!! :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 27 2008, 11:42 PM~12279846
> *lol...i know that foo but damn man...aww fucc it...hopping dont draw females anyway!!! :biggrin:  :angry:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 28 2008, 01:42 AM~12279846
> *lol...i know that foo but damn man...aww fucc it...hopping dont draw females anyway!!! :biggrin:  :angry:
> *


YEAH RIGHT!HALF OF MY FANS ARE MILF!IM ALWAY IN TROUBLE WITH MY WIFE WHEN I WALK AROUND SHOWS,THEY ALWAY WANT TO TAKE PICS WITH ME.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I guess this is why us here in coloRAdO are behind everybody-and aint hittin the inches all yall do out in Cali and AZ---- cause aint none of us out here using WEIGHT. 

Oh well though-- I will continue to push myself to reach those inches without added weight-- 
I figure- If I cant do it with the battery weight- and the power of the gate- I shouldnt be hoppin...

I jus want my 62 to hit 62 on a single- and not feeling like Im cheatin.

Its kinda like Sammy Sosa with a corked bat- ya- all those home runs were entertaining to everybody-- but once the fans found out about his corked bat--
all that went down the drain- along with his pride.

Im sure alot of peeps are gonna hate on what I say right now- 
Oh fuccin well :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 28 2008, 12:46 AM~12279863
> *YEAH RIGHT!HALF OF MY FANS ARE MILF!IM ALWAY IN TROUBLE WITH MY WIFE WHEN I WALK AROUND SHOWS,THEY ALWAY WANT TO TAKE PICS WITH ME.
> *



*NOW THAT MAKES ME WANNA ADD SOME WEIGHT *:biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 28 2008, 01:52 AM~12279886
> *NOW THAT MAKES ME WANNA ADD SOME WEIGHT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:AND IT WORKS


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

just to let you know he built two cars.

one hit 38 when the record was 36. Gary May (RIP)
and he hit 52 with scrubcitys car the same month. the record was marshal with 48
david marquez with 47 Box built that car.

cars.

and also who wants to see a car hit 30-40 single?? 
or 40-60 doulble. 

so the crowd decides or is it a sport.

if its no longer a sport then just make it exibition.
cause i wouldnt pay to go against weight and no technology.

i'll always lose to the guy who owns a metal scrap yard.

i would like to see a guy run an 8 sec flat 100meter but i dont like to see people using steroids to do it.

and i know -- everybodies doing it too.
but we're fakin it and lowriders use to be the realest of all sports.

in the end i repect you for trying to make it fair.

as for lowrider magazine -- have someone judge that is not connected with any of the hoppers or shops. step 1

scales -- even just to separate street from radical.

thats just a start.

by the way -- i would always take the suspension of my 63 chevy against a truck.
longer wheel base -- more sping room in the front (slanted)-- long back end for counter balance.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Nov 28 2008, 01:40 AM~12280044
> *just to let you know he built two cars.
> 
> one hit 38 when the record was 36.  Gary May (RIP)
> ...


wheel base may be longer in an impala but trucks got no ass hanging much past the rear end so the wheel base goes out the window


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

what i mean is that the longer rear on my trey helps me out.

vs trucks.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

hey just to let you know im just throwin in my 2 cents.

maybe we should just call all hoppin -- radical hoppin.

i used to be a hopping stick judge, but ive been gone for a whole minute and some things changed.

good luck with your show.

but on a funny note just dont let this happen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQfcvx6UbzE 

peace out.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

I GOT WEIGHT 1.00 A POUND WHILE SUPPLIES LAST COME GET IT WILL SELL FAST LIKE CANDY NO LIMIT ON THE POUNDS


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 28 2008, 04:25 PM~12282764
> *I GOT WEIGHT 1.00 A POUND WHILE SUPPLIES LAST COME GET IT WILL SELL FAST LIKE CANDY NO LIMIT ON THE POUNDS
> *


REALY?DO YOU DELIVER?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;kool aids got a 1000 pound lead gas tank 4 sale;;;need inches then u need weight;;;;talk to kool aid;;my magenete is gone;;;;;;big al said it


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;is the elco a truck or in car class;;;;;nene;;????????????


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 28 2008, 05:59 PM~12283326
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;is the elco a truck or in car class;;;;;nene;;????????????
> *


DON'T TRIP WELL FIGURE IT WHEN THE DAY COMES.WE WON'T CHEAT YOU.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 28 2008, 12:36 AM~12279826
> *The point is,who wantS to pay some money to see a hopper do 20 to 30 inches on a single.40 to 45 inches on a double?NOT ME!ITS ALL ABOUT INTERTAINMENT THIS DAYS.
> *


SUP NENE...U KNO HOW WE DO IT..WE DO IT 4 THE KID'S :cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

[quote=THE REAL BIG M,Nov 28 2008, 07:35 PM~1228


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 28 2008, 12:46 AM~12279863
> *YEAH RIGHT!HALF OF MY FANS ARE MILF!IM ALWAY IN TROUBLE WITH MY WIFE WHEN I WALK AROUND SHOWS,THEY ALWAY WANT TO TAKE PICS WITH ME.
> *


Thats because you the motha fuckin man Ho*M*ie!!! :biggrin: Can I have a autograph!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Nov 27 2008, 11:36 PM~12279567
> *if you dont believe that i car or truck can do big inches with no weight i look up
> "hillbilly hoppers" on youtube. i know that sounds crazy but i was there. (street customs 94  -- lowrider 94 june i think.
> 
> ...


He use to cheat back in the day! Believe me Dogg "I KNOW"
Alot of people did something else before weight got popular!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 28 2008, 10:47 PM~12285943
> *He use to cheat back in the day! Believe me Dogg "I KNOW"
> Alot of people did something else before weight got popular!!!
> *



YA-- stanley was gangsta-- he was usin air before anybody knew what was goin on  :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

SO WHAT DO WAGONS GO IN I GOT THE NEW CADILLAC HURSTWAGON DOING BIG NUMBERS IS THERE A CLASS FOR WAGONS OR ARE THEY GOING AGAINST IMPALAS TOO CAUSE IM READY FOR THIS AND IT GOTS INTERIOR BUMPERS AND PAINT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 29 2008, 01:00 PM~12288538
> *SO WHAT DO WAGONS GO IN I GOT THE NEW CADILLAC HURSTWAGON DOING BIG NUMBERS IS THERE A CLASS FOR WAGONS OR ARE THEY GOING AGAINST IMPALAS TOO CAUSE IM READY FOR THIS AND IT GOTS INTERIOR BUMPERS AND PAINT
> *



SHOW SOME PICS- they dont gotta be of the set up-- but I wanna see this bitch- sounds way nasty :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 29 2008, 01:03 PM~12288548
> *SHOW SOME PICS- they dont gotta be of the set up-- but I wanna see this bitch- sounds way nasty :biggrin:
> *


*X2*


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

air was legal in 93 94 95

but either way why dont people just use more batteries for wieght.

just wondering.

and i do have a question.

i heard that lowrider wont be having a hop next year.

or that it wont be a lowrider mag show at all.

did i hear that right.

peace


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

IM DOWNLOADING THE PICS HANG TIGHT


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 29 2008, 01:00 PM~12288538
> *SO WHAT DO WAGONS GO IN I GOT THE NEW CADILLAC HURSTWAGON DOING BIG NUMBERS IS THERE A CLASS FOR WAGONS OR ARE THEY GOING AGAINST IMPALAS TOO CAUSE IM READY FOR THIS AND IT GOTS INTERIOR BUMPERS AND PAINT
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :buttkick:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Nov 29 2008, 03:27 PM~12289299
> *air was legal in 93 94 95
> 
> *


YA- cause peeps didnt know bout it. STANLEY WAS THE FIRST-- well im not 100% on that- but pretty damn sure.

If anyone has some SLOID info-please post it


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

swiph

i do have a question.

how cold does it get up there. 

and does that effect your hydros??

peace.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

by the way i think alot of hoppers had air in their tanks.

it get the oil pessurized toward the pumphead. now i see that people are running lots of pressure. piston and accumulator.

if you look back at Alot of hoppers car they had it.

but at 35 psi.

i hear now that you can add ALOT of pressure with other things.

but the question is does it help with inches and i mean big help.

he was also using 1100 cca when everyone else was using like 750

i saw guys running 550 sears diehards.

with a ground that was jumper cables.

im just saying that in the years that i judged you could tell the guys hopping on power vs the guys that had weight. 

and lowrider mag did nothing to stop the people that they liked === and did everything to stop Stanley - Ralph and Gary.

Shops began to load batteries in tall battery racks and then hand them over the back of their trucks to make it heavier.

they stopped that the next year.

i saw cars with so much weight that guys could pick the front up off the ground.

crazy huh


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate+Nov 29 2008, 07:04 PM~12290475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya-- they was doin everything they could to TRY and stop Stanley-- but he was a great- and stil overcame every hurdle they put in frROnt of him-- TO ME- he is one of the greatest hopper builders ever.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

word!!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I WAS ONE OF THE FIRST IN LA THAT USED AIR IN THE TANK AND WAS DOING 60INCHES WITH NO WEIGHT.AND I WAS ONE OF FIRST ALSO WITH A PISTON PUMP AND YES IT WORKS BETTER.LESS STRESS ON MOTORS.AND I USED 2CYCLE OIL FOR COLD WEATHER(MIX)


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

hey what does everyone think was a biggest modification to the frame and body that got eeryone big inches in the last few years.

wishbone 
y bone 
'

or what.

from the way it looks the tires in the back are almost under the car with some that i see.

is that just an illusion.

and the super exented a arms 

the game has changed alot.

and what about pumpheads. we were using fenner back in the day.
you hit the switch offbeat and pow pumphead gone. or coupler.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Nov 30 2008, 11:53 AM~12294398
> *hey what does everyone think was a biggest modification to the frame and body that got eeryone big inches in the last few years.
> 
> wishbone
> ...


Fenner's with Delta dumps and 43 batteries


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Nov 30 2008, 12:53 PM~12294398
> *hey what does everyone think was a biggest modification to the frame and body that got eeryone big inches in the last few years.
> 
> wishbone
> ...


HOW OLD ARE YOU?AND WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU BEEN AROUND HYDROS?ITS SEEMS LIKE YOU AINT BEEN AROUND FOR A MINUTE.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2008, 03:53 PM~12295633
> *HOW OLD ARE YOU?AND WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU BEEN AROUND HYDROS?ITS SEEMS LIKE YOU AINT BEEN AROUND FOR A MINUTE.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Nov 28 2008, 12:40 AM~12280044
> *just to let you know he built two cars.
> 
> one hit 38 when the record was 36.  Gary May (RIP)
> ...


cobra when were you judging for lowrider? i remember doing 30" single pump at the last la coliseum show(97) and taking first place... there were so many rules back then, they were checking everything.


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

first im 40 and the question i was asking was just to get yalls opinion.

wishbone and all.

i dont really care i just like getting peoples opinion.

i started being a stick judge in 91.

i showed up to a dallas show in and they had no judges and i knew all the hop rules.

so alberto lopez and this guy named el larry let me do it.

and i did it for the rest of the time they were having show til i quit.

alot of guys that i knew hopped stock cars.

i even knew guys that didnt reinforce them.

but you know what happened if they bottomed out.

i got out of everything in 97 - 99 when Reds got into that stuff and when Lowriders Hydraulics went out of business.

i never stopped lovin lowriders.

i oped a couple of martial arts schools and finally deceided to get back in.

this forum is the real reason why i got back in.

Yes things have changed but the basics of hydros is still the same -- but there are alot of guys that have modified their cars to hop high and they think they are geniuses.

but i think Rap was better in the late eighties early 90' too.

again my question was what was the biggest mod to car lately that got inches.
when i was into this it wasnt 100 people standing cars up in every contest.

now everyone is not only hitting back bumper theyre all hopping till they stand up.

it used to be just shops that hopped high.

something changed.

but maybe that what started this whole conversasion --- weight.


hey if you want to see me i will find where i am on the history of lowriding VHS or you tube.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

you tube 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maRQvkAhfbw

im the black guy in the black shirt watching the sticks.

yeah i know -- me and young hogg were the last the let go of the jherry curl.

somebody find the soul glow commercial for me.

anyway i loved being a judge for lowrider. 

at first they stuck to the rules -- i would find everything in trunks, people would hide a pump and not know how to explain the extra lines going to the cylinders.

cement, lead in batteries. no cables hooked up would give that away.

extended banana bars -- trailing arms. etc.

and lots of fires. 

hey im not at all trying to start something if anyone is complaining about something that ive said -- again this forum is why im back in.

but all over this forum in All columns they are saying that weight is fake.
you need a bumper.
hop on power.

i know that we are all smart enough to figure a way to make hopping fair.
thats why alberto ask Gary May and Box and Ernest House to make fair rules.

but when Gary left as a Judge it was anything goes.

They dont care about the Hop.
But go back to 89 90 and 91 it was packed outside for the hop.

Girls and Guys.

Now its just yelling rights for those that got passed down Cali Swangin tapes.

They only see high hopping cars and guys yellin.

i saw a car on a trailer lately no engine and the driveshaft laid on the ground but it hopped 59inches and they jumped up and down saying they won. then they pushed it back on the trailer and said if anyone wants any they'll be back next week.

that was like an real ugly fat girl with big fake boobs.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

you tube 

2:57 secs into the video


----------



## DJ TWYST (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 1 2008, 02:27 PM~12303394
> *you tube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maRQvkAhfbw
> ...


HERE YOU GO HOMEY!!! LOL!!! Yeah I can see the is a Throwback clip!!!!


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 27 2008, 11:36 PM~12279826
> *The point is,who wantS to pay some money to see a hopper do 20 to 30 inches on a single.40 to 45 inches on a double?NOT ME!ITS ALL ABOUT INTERTAINMENT THIS DAYS.
> *



couldnt say it any better :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

yes!!! lets bring the curl back.

word.

anybody out there had one.

how many had the bag on their head.

the 80's wow.


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 25 2008, 06:08 PM~12257327
> *Ok here the rules for the hop.
> SINGLE PUMP STREET.
> 35 INCH LOCK UP.WITH SHOCKS.
> ...


look like good rules Nene ...to bad I wont be there :biggrin:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

HEY COBRA,YOU GOT TO UNDRSTAND THAT THE GAME CHANGES THROUG OUT THE YEARS.LIKE YOU SAID IT.BEFORE ONLY SHOPS DID BIG INCHES AND KNEW ALL THE SECRETS.BUT NOW THIS DAY EVERYBODY DO THEIR OWN SHIT IN THE BACK YARD AND ALL THEY KNOW WHAT TO DO IS ADD WEIGHT.IF IT DON'T HIT BUMPER ADD MORE WEIGHT.THEN YOU GOT ALL THIS FOOL SELLING CRACK COCAINE(YEYO,CAVI,ROCKS)TO SHOP OWNERS AND SPILL THE SECRETS.AND BEFOR HOPERS LOOKED CLEAN AND WERE COMPLETE.NOW YOU GOT FOOL WITH NO BUMPPERS,CARS LOOK LIKE THEY CAME STAIGH FROM THE JUNK YARD.AND I LIKE OLD SCHOOL RAP ALSO.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 1 2008, 03:11 PM~12303272
> *
> 
> something changed.
> ...


Marzocchi gears is what changed the game, all this weight shit has just been the last couple of years, and it can be done without it, most people are too lazy to go through the trial and error to figure it out. Double pistons can put out enough pressure to make any car do 80 plus. You see people running 18 batteries with a V6, you could bumper that with a fenner pump.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 1 2008, 07:54 PM~12306691
> *Marzocchi gears is what changed the game, all this weight shit has just been the last couple of years, and it can be done without it, most people are too lazy to go through the trial and error to figure it out. Double pistons can put out enough pressure to make any car do 80 plus. You see people running 18 batteries with a V6, you could bumper that with a fenner pump.
> *


----------



## DJ TWYST (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 29 2008, 09:48 PM~12291587
> *I WAS ONE OF THE FIRST IN LA THAT USED AIR IN THE TANK AND WAS DOING 60INCHES WITH NO WEIGHT.AND I WAS ONE OF FIRST ALSO WITH A PISTON PUMP AND YES IT WORKS BETTER.LESS STRESS ON MOTORS.AND I USED 2CYCLE OIL FOR COLD WEATHER(MIX)
> *


But NeNe!! It doesn't get that cold in cali. How did you pull that off without blowing up your trunk?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ TWYST_@Dec 1 2008, 11:03 PM~12308447
> *But NeNe!! It doesn't get that cold in cali. How did you pull that off without blowing up your trunk?
> *


WHEN WE USED TO HIT A LOT OF SHOWS OUT OF TOWN IN COLD WEATHER WE ALWAYS NOTICE THAT THE CARS NEVER WORKED THE SAME.AND WE GET BACK HOME AND HOP IT AND WORKED JUST FINE.SO A FRIEND TOLD US TO ADD 2CYCLE OIL TO KEEP THE OIL LESS THICK BUT NOT TOO WATERY.IT WORKED FINE.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 1 2008, 08:54 PM~12306691
> *Marzocchi gears is what changed the game, all this weight shit has just been the last couple of years, and it can be done without it, most people are too lazy to go through the trial and error to figure it out. Double pistons can put out enough pressure to make any car do 80 plus. You see people running 18 batteries with a V6, you could bumper that with a fenner pump.
> *


yeah all i was saying in the first place was that.

and i dont see how we can call it a hopping contest when it just about adding weight.

its a weight contest.

but if you have street cars or something then you can separate the wieght from the street.

or let the street use weight and see if the shops can out think each other.

maybe i just get scared that one day all this will be gone.

BUT maybe its bigger now that everyone is using weight.

more competitors.

good luck nene with the show and i hope that it is a success bigtime.


but i do have a question.

how high do yall think the average car would do without weight?

impalas ---
caddys----
regals----

when people buy piston pumps 
and about 10 or 12 batteries

single 
double

i know that some of you out there were promised back bumper and put it in and the car did about 20 - 30 max.

and last if anyone reading is using weight in their car im not sitting here judging you. im just trying to give a little credit to the guys that dont. and to show that it can be done. 



does anyone out there see where im coming from??


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 2 2008, 02:28 PM~12313633
> *yeah all i was saying in the first place was that.
> 
> and i dont see how we can call it a hopping contest when it just about adding weight.
> ...


A regular single is doing around 40inches.

A regular double is doing around 60inches.

Anything over thoes inches is working with weight.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

i hear ya.


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 2 2008, 03:13 PM~12314551
> *A regular single is doing around 40inches.
> 
> A regular double is doing around 60inches.
> ...


   :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 1 2008, 03:31 PM~12303923
> *yes!!!  lets bring the curl back.
> 
> word.
> ...


 :0 Don't forget the silk shirts or the MADD shirts with the Diadorras!! They went great with the curl at the Saluson Swapmeet


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 2 2008, 04:13 PM~12314551
> *A regular single is doing around 40inches.
> 
> A regular double is doing around 60inches.
> ...


Ain't that the truth!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQfcvx6UbzE


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Dec 5 2008, 12:42 AM~12342065
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQfcvx6UbzE
> *


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Dec 5 2008, 04:34 PM~12346918
> *
> *


WHAT UP BON BON.YALL READY FOR THE FIRST?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 26 2008, 02:14 PM~12266012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow i remember that car. one of the guys here in town onwed it for a while. that fucker gets around. :biggrin:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

STRAIGHT GAME CC SAN DIEGO will be in the house jumpin aint nothin like new years in LA ridin and shit :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Dec 5 2008, 03:52 PM~12347061
> *wow i remember that car. one of the guys here in town onwed it for a while. that fucker gets around. :biggrin:
> *


BUT WHO BOUGHT IT OUT OF COLORADO RECENTLY??????????????

Where did it go when it left here??


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 5 2008, 03:45 PM~12347014
> *WHAT UP BON BON.YALL READY FOR THE FIRST?
> *


YES WERE READY BUT WHAT DO YOU CONSIDER INTERIOR MY CADDY HAS TWO FRONT SEATS CARPET DOOR PANNELS HEADLINER NO BACK SEATS BUT IF YOU WANT BACK SEATS THEN ILL HAVE TO WAIT TILL AFTER THE SHOW TO GET MY CLOWN ON AND SAVE ME 50.00 DOLLARS


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Dec 8 2008, 10:50 AM~12367430
> *YES WERE READY BUT WHAT DO YOU CONSIDER INTERIOR MY CADDY HAS TWO FRONT SEATS CARPET DOOR PANNELS HEADLINER NO BACK SEATS BUT IF YOU WANT BACK SEATS THEN ILL HAVE TO WAIT TILL AFTER THE SHOW TO GET MY CLOWN ON AND SAVE ME 50.00 DOLLARS
> *


Must have leather,swade,ostrich,gator,to enter the hop.

JUST KIDDIN,LONG AS IT DON'T LOOK SALVAGE.WE AINT GOING TO HATE .


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup: see yall on the 1st


----------



## MoreBounce 805 (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 28 2008, 12:47 AM~12280051
> *wheel base may be longer in an impala but trucks got no ass hanging much past the rear end so the wheel base goes out the window
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MoreBounce 805 (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Nov 28 2008, 12:51 AM~12280060
> *what i mean is that the longer rear on my trey helps me out.
> 
> vs trucks.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 8 2008, 11:57 AM~12368453
> *Must have leather,swade,ostrich,gator,to enter the hop.
> 
> JUST KIDDIN,LONG AS IT DON'T LOOK SALVAGE.WE AINT GOING TO HATE .
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

*well it is what it is;;;;weight or no weight;;just let it swang;;;win or lose;;;;have ur fun, spend ur money and do it from the [[ heart ]] so come first don't cry if u don't win cause u have less weight;;if u are then its about a buck a pound;;but don't get stuck or u juat waisted ur money on weight cause u just [[loss]] now BIG AL SAID IT;;; see u on da 1st and bring ur a game if u want to win;;got it;;;;;;;;;*


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 8 2008, 12:57 PM~12368453
> *Must have leather,swade,ostrich,gator,to enter the hop.
> 
> JUST KIDDIN,LONG AS IT DON'T LOOK SALVAGE.WE AINT GOING TO HATE .
> *


Damnn Im out , my is beat up....but im working on it


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

PRESIDENT OF DIP'N

Posts: 2,241
Joined: Oct 2007
From: SANTA ANA CA
Car Club: DIP'N CAR CLUB 714




well it is what it is;;;;weight or no weight;;just let it swang;;;win or lose;;;;have ur fun, spend ur money and do it from the [[ heart ]] so come first don't cry if u don't win cause u have less weight;;if u are then its about a buck a pound;;but don't get stuck or u juat waisted ur money on weight cause u just [[loss]] now BIG AL SAID IT;;; see u on da 1st and bring ur a game if u want to win;;got it;;;;;;;;; 


--------------------


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

NO TIME TO WHINE IN THE 09... :0 :0


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

Big al 

congrats on the magazine story.

cobra
waco tx


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 11 2008, 11:18 PM~12407712
> *NO TIME TO WHINE IN THE 09... :0  :0
> *



preach it brother........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCdhh1EUm6U GOODTIMES 505 IS WORKING ON MAKING IT.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HOOD$TATU$_@Dec 12 2008, 09:06 PM~12417480
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCdhh1EUm6U GOODTIMES 505 IS WORKING ON MAKING IT.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOOD$TATU$_@Dec 12 2008, 10:06 PM~12417480
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCdhh1EUm6U GOODTIMES 505 IS WORKING ON MAKING IT.
> *


leave that at home thats not going 2 do it


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOOD$TATU$_@Dec 12 2008, 10:06 PM~12417480
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCdhh1EUm6U GOODTIMES 505 IS WORKING ON MAKING IT.
> *


THATWOULDBECOOLIFYOUGUYSMAKEITIGOT A CADDY FOR THAT ONE MAYBE NOT THAT NICE BUT WE COULD DO SOMETHING http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z202/bi...current=002.flv


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Dec 13 2008, 11:40 AM~12420488
> *THATWOULDBECOOLIFYOUGUYSMAKEITIGOT A CADDY FOR THAT ONE MAYBE NOT THAT NICE BUT WE COULD DO SOMETHING      http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z202/bi...current=002.flv
> *


http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m291/mu...nt=CIMG1910.flv


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Dec 12 2008, 08:31 PM~12416575
> *preach it brother........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Dec 13 2008, 11:21 AM~12420136
> *leave that at home thats not going 2 do it
> *


 :biggrin: THAT WASNT BEING NICE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

how do i get there from detroit lol


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 14 2008, 08:51 AM~12426312
> *how do i get there from detroit lol
> *


plane


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

All hopper must be inside the gate by 10am.hop will start @ 11.30am due to schedules.all rules are inforced for all the street class.shock must be on original location.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

IS THERE GONNA BE A TRUCK HOP THIS YEAR :0


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 23 2008, 05:00 PM~12236668
> *LATTER ON THE WEEK WE WILL POST ALL THE RULES FOR THE HOP.WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT FAIR FOR ALL.SO WHEN THE DAY GETS HERE WE DON'T WANT TO HEAR IT.WE DON'T CARE IF YOU USE A LITTLE WEIGHT OR A LOT OF WEIGHT,SOLID BARS OR LEAD.BUT FIRST THING FIRST,YOU WILL GET ONLY 1 TRY,ALL SHOCKS FOR THE STREET CATT. HAVE TO BE ON ORIGINAL PLACE(NO PLASTIS TIE DOWNS)ILL BE POSTING THE CATAGORIES AND RULES FOR THE HOP LATER ON THE WEEK.
> *


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 17 2008, 11:35 AM~12454828
> *IS THERE GONNA BE A TRUCK HOP THIS YEAR :0
> *


x18665645453443459809 lol come on BIG M hook it up! u kno u guyz can do it! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

WILL HAVE IT IF THERE'S ENOUGH TRUCKS.SO GO AHEAD AND BRING THEM ALL WE NEED IS 3 TRUCKS AND WE HAVE A CLASS.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

no pics of the hopp yet


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

found these on youtube


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## sypher (Jan 25, 2009)

ttt


----------

